# Even seen one of these



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

What is it


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

launcher for those that can't cast very far..........
edit.....
lol...... now i see it even sez so on the label

duh........


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

yankee crackpipe.lol:spineyes:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

But Wait. The first 100 callers will receive a detailed map and step by step guide to surf fishing in Arizona. Just pay additional shipping and handling.:work:


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Their youtube videos have hot chicks in bikinis using the device to launch baits.

It is basically a spud gun for mullet.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Real men don't need no stinkin' bait launcher. LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

scrambler said:


> Their youtube videos have hot chicks in bikinis using the device to launch baits.
> 
> It is basically a spud gun for mullet.


link:work:


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> link:work:


O.k, I guess it was actually a different manufacturer but that's why the wormen are there, to distract you right?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's pretty lame. Kim is #1.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Eggbeater bait launcher !!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*What Wuz It??*

I got to looking at the girls and forgot what I was looking at.

What wuz it; anyhow?

My friend in Jacksonville owns one; the gun; not the girl. C2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

only would work w spinning reels or aussie reels


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

:slimer:How much for one of the girls.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

What?!



fishing-guru said:


> :slimer:How much for one of the girls.


You mean, they don't come with it?!?!


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

Imagine a back lash with one of those!!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

she can hold my rod anytime hahaha!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Far Out Girl*

I had to revisit this thread just to listen to the song.

OK; OK; I did look at the girls. Just a peek, though! C2 :spineyes: :brew:


----------

